# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  منتجات تايلنديه ررررررهيبه+منتجات اخرررررى

## راعية_دبي

اهلا وسهلا ........يامرحبا الساع

طبعا كلكم اتعرفون منتجاتي ومجربينهم وانا ما ايب غير الزين واللي يعطي نتيجه حلووووووووه

ياهلا والله نورتونا





الشاي الاخضر للتنحيف



هذا الشاي مستخلص من اعشاب طبيعيه ما فيه اي مواد كميائيه مصنوع من الشاي الاخضر ...طبعا مسهل ويطلع الدهون من الجسم اينظف الجسم ايخوز الكرشه ..ويقلل الشهيه ...بتلاحظون اينزل 8 كيلو في الشهر او حسب استجابه الجسم ....العلبه فيها 20 كيس شاي تشربين يوم وترك ...العلبه اتكفي شهر 
طبعا انا ما نزلته الاعقب التجربه

50 درهم 



صابونه الزنجبيل للتبييض
مصنوعه من الزنجبيل والاعشاب للتبيض المناطق الحساسه والابطين والتطهير وتبيض الجسم كامل وتخوز النمش والكلف وحب الشباب وتبيض الجسم اتخليه يلمع وتعطيج بياض ناصع فوووووووائدها ووووووايد وحجمها كبيرررررررر الحمدالله البنات اللي جربو الصوابين كلهم حصلو نتيجه وهذي الصابونه نتجتها مئه بالمئه .......


65 درهم



ماسك الفحم
اللي الكل يدوره .........اخير وصل ........من زمان كنا نستخدم صابونه الفحم وكانا نحبها بس ها الفتره اختفت من الاسواق او نادرة الوجود .......وانا يبتلكم الماسك مصنوع من الفحم وزيت الشاي الاخضر وفيتامين اي والكولاجين وزيوت عطريه ....طبعا معروف اي ماسك يستخدم 3 مرات بالاسبوع اللي يحافظون على بشرتهم هم اللي يستخدمون الماسكات هذا الماسك يعطيج بياض اللمبه المنووووووورة ويشد البشره ويصغر في السن وينظف تنظيف عميق وبتلاحظين عقب الاستخدام كيف بتكون بشرتج


75 درهم




لوشن الجسم التايلندي
يستخدم للجسم كامل يعطي نعووووووووومه وبياااااااااض ناصع وحلووووووووو تقدرين تستخدمينه عقب الشاور على طووووووول او قبل وقت النوم يجف بسرررررعه ونتيجته تطلع ثاني يوم ن البياض كريم حلووووووووو ومذهل .......اكثر شي يستخدمونه العرايس التايلنديات لان احلى شي فيه سرعه النتيجه

65 درهم



صنفرة الكركم التايلنديه
هذي وصفه قديمه جدا مع الاعشاب يستخدمونها في المنتجعات او للعرايس عباره عن صنفره بس فيها اربع اعشاب من الاعشاب اللي تبيض البشررررررة 
وتشل الجلود الميته وتعطيج بشرررررررة حريريه مثل الاطفال هذي الصنفره تستخدمينها 3 مرات بالاسبوع طبعا تاخذين مقدار يكفي للجسم وتخلطينه بقطرات من الماء ويكون الجسم مبلل وتفركينه بحركه دائريه .....وعقب يغسل ....

65 درهم


لوشن الجسم التايلندي بالؤلؤ
يستخدم للجسم كامل يعطي نعووووووووومه وبياااااااااض ناصع وحلووووووووو تقدرين تستخدمينه عقب الشاور على طووووووول او قبل وقت النوم يجف بسرررررعه ونتيجته تطلع ثاني يوم ن البياض كريم حلووووووووو ومذهل .......اكثر شي يستخدمونه العرايس التايلنديات لان احلى شي فيه سرعه النتيجه

65 درهم







الماسك الحراري

معرررررررررررروف جدا في شرررررق اسياء وعندا موب معروف سويت عنه سيرج في النت واكتشفت انه محد يدري عنه انا جررررربته ررررررررررهيب وينظف البشرررررة ويبيضهاااااا طبعا شفتو بشرررررررتهم كيف منووووووووورة وحلوووووووووة ......وخدودهم حمررررررر

طبعا هذا الماسك منتشررر بشكل رهيب في صالوناتهم .....ومشهوووووووووور وايد 
طبعا اتعرفون البشره تحتاج الماسك 3 مرات في الاسبوع او مرتين .....هذا الماسك مصنوع من مواد طبيعيه واعشاب وهو نفس البودر تاخذين ملعقه صغيره وتخلطينها بالماء وتحطينه 10 دقيقه وتغسلينه وشوووووووووفي عقب البياض بيكووووووون سررررريع وبينظف البشره من بقايا الحبوب والنمش

75 درهم



كريم ليدي لليدين

ينعم اليدين ويخوز الخشوووووووونه وينعمهم ويقلل نسبه التجاعيد ......خصوصا الحين في موسم البررررررد يزيد جفاف اليدين تقدررررررين تستخدمين هذا المنتج لتطريه اليدين والاقدام والاكواع بعد

35 درهم


كريم دكتور للشفايف
للشفايف المتعبه ........وتشققاتهم اذا اتعانين من التشقق هذا المنتج مررررررررريح واحسن من اي منتج اخرررررررر .......اذا تبغين شفايف كالحرررررررررريررررررررر بدون تشققات وبهتان 

35 درهم



كريم ليدي للركب
هذا المنتج عجيب عقب 3 ايام بتلاحظين ررررررررركب فاتحه انا جرررررررربته وتفاجات انه عطاني نتيجه سرررررررريعه كنت متوقعه بيطول عقب اسبووع النتيجه ......ولكن يت نتيجته سررررررررريعه ماشاء الله يفتح بسسسسسسسرعه فائقه للركب ترومين تستخدمينه للاكواع بعد .......


65 درهم


كريم تايلندي للوجه

كرررريم طبي مئه بالمئه مصنوع من اللولو وعصاره الفيتامينات ......يبيض سررررررريع للبشررررررة ثاني يوم تطلع النتيجه ماشاء الله ........ايخلي البشرررررررررة بيضاء مثل الثلج وينظفهااااااا اول ماتخسلين ويهج الصبح من البيضاء وجمال البشررررررررة بيتحسبونج حاطه اساس ولكن هذا تاثيررررررررر الكريم انا استخدمته والكل لاحظ ثاني يوم ......الحمدالله جربو منتجاتي وبتعيبكم 


65 درهم







كريم الخلطه السحريه
كريم اساس مبيض للبشره مرطب ووقايه من الشمس طبي ومعقم يزيل الكلف والنمش ويعالج حب الشباب ويصفي البشرررررررررررررررة ايخليها مخمليه يحميج من الشمس كريم اساس صيفي حلو يحتوي على فيتامينات للبشرة خافي للعيوب يستخدم تحت العيوووووووون...ويخلي بشرتج حلوه وقطنية الملمس والبياض وطفوووووووليه
...
يحتوي على خلطه كريمات كريم شيرلي +فير اندلافلي+كريم اديال+فيتاين اي

75 درهم




صابونة الجلوتاثيون
طبعا هذي ماده موجوده في خلايا الجلد وهذي الصابونه اتعزز ها الماده ......طبعا هاي الماده يستخدمونها كدواء ويستخدمونها في حبوب تبيض البشره اللي يستخدمونها الممثلين .......لكن ها الماده مصنوعه في صابونه اتبيض البشرة ومفيده طبعا للبشره .....وما اتنشف البشره مثل باقي الصوابين بالعكس تعطيج لمعه ورونق وانا جربيتها وفوق ها ريحتها اتجنن .....وحجمها كبير تقدرين اتقطعينها 3 قطع تستخدمين وحده وتخزنين الباقيات ........تستخدمينها للويه والجسم
راااااااااائعة للوجه تجعله أبيض وخدود وردية وتصفي الوجه وتجعله في غايــــــــــــة النور
اذا تبون اتعرفون معلومات عن الجلوتاثيون انسخو الكلمه وحطوها في جوجل

65 درهم





كريم بوهلي
الاصلي والمشهووورررررر

يستخدم للتبيض بشررررررررة الوجه ويعطيج بياض ناصع وله استخدامات اخرى كما يلي

يشيل السواد من جميع مناطق الجسم 
وخاصة الابط وبين الفخذين والوجه00......منتج امن وحلو وفنان وانا استخدمه من فتره طويله كان عندي بس الحين قدرت اوفره مره ثانيه 
وهو أيضا يزيل رايحه الجسم 00وراح تلاحظين من أول أستعمال 
هذا بنسبة لرائحة العرق 00أما السواد لازم شهر باالضبط مع التكرار 
( كريم بوهلي )00


علشان تلاحظين مفعوله لازم تكون البشرة نظيفه ( غسليها بالماء والصابون )
ونشفيها وبعدين تحطين منه كل يومين أو بعد كل استحمام 


50 درهم




شي تابع لاتسيررررررروووووووووون انزلووووووووووو




اخر مواضيعي
صابونه الكركم التايلنديه..سلك ازله الشعر واساس فرنسي رهيب ومنحف الزنجبيل وازله الخطوط 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=784990

كريمات ماجيك للجسم
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=775965

المكياج التركي الذي يباع في صيدليات تركيا
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=782682


كريم اساس واقي من الشمس+زيت الكاكاو والسليكون لازالة الاثار+منتجات وايد 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=761901
جلوس تكبيرالرهيب.. وشامبو الزيتون وكريم الزيتون صابون تنحيف ماسك كولاجين.. مع التجارب 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=669430

صابونه السمسم تمنع تساقط الشعر.. ومكياج صابون تبيض للحساسه والاسعار تبداء من 25 درهم 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=651691

الماسك الملكي وحناء الاظافر وصابونه الفواكه للتبيض للحساسه وكريم نواعم مع الاراء

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=627267

هدايا رومنسيه حمررررررررراء للغالين...دبـــــــــــــــاديب..للزوج للام للاخت للصديقه
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=646113


قمر 14 مع الكريمات الفتاكه وكريم نفخ الخدود وخلطاتي الكركم والزعفران 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=755863

كريم دهن العود للتبييض وخلطه النييل
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=536370

كريم العجيب للتفتيح المناطق الحساسه

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=569703

هدايا مواليد تبداء من 275 ومندوس الحبايب بسعر 275 درهم
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=632438


كريم نواعم مع كريم الاقدام الناعمه الناجح مع التجارب
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=676198

خلطة الكركم وكريم الزعفران العجيب وكريم وصابون يوكو 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=614217



كريم جولي بالزيتون ومرطبات للشفايف للتوريد وصابونه الليمون الرهيبه ومنتجات وايد 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...=752356&page=4



طريقة التوصيل 
طرشو الاسم والاماره والرقم......والدفع عند الاستلام قيمه التوصيل 25 درهم
عند الطلب اكتفي بعناوين المنتج اللي بالاحمر


شي تابع لاتسيررررررروووووووووون انزلووووووووووو

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## راعية_دبي

كريم العروسه حراز 


للويه والجسم
ايخلي الجسم ناعم مثل الاطفال ويبيض البشرررررررررة خصوصا اماكن الاسوداد 
ويعطيج بياض ناصع مثل بياض القرطاس ........يستخدم وقت الاستحمام 3 مرات بالاسبوع
وهو عبارة عن صنفرة للجسم و البشرة لازالة الكلف و النمش و اسوداد الجلد
مكوناتة: عسل - غذاء ملكات النحل - مسحوق المحار- اللؤلؤ البحرى - الطين الارمنى - نبات الشوفان - الحنطة البيضاء - جنين القمح - زيت الزيتون - زيت البقدونس - زيت اللوز - زيت البندق - زيت الجوز - زيت الفول السودانى - خلاصة الافوكادو - خلاصة زهرة البابونج - المر - الترمس المر - الزنجبيل - جوز الهند

الوزن الصافى : 300 ملي

الكريم طبيعى 100% 
من اشهر منتجات حراز شيخ العطارين المصريين
امان كامل و فعاليه مضمونه

سعر الكريم 

35 درهم




كريم العروس الاماراتيه 

خاص للجسم للتبييض يعطي نتيجه سريعه وحلووووه وفنانه ويتم الجسم منوووووور طبعا الاستخدام يومي مصنوع من مواد طبيعيه وسريع الجفاف عقب يومين من الاستخدام بتحسين انه بشرتج بدت اتنور وتحلووووووووووو ......واستوا فيها بريق ولمعااااااااان بيخليج بيضاء مثل القطنه خصوصا اذا كان عندج عزيمه وا عرس بيتم جسمج حلووووووووووو وصافي وماشي مثله .........وايخلي الجسم نااااااعم وحلووووووووووووو ..........بيعيبج جررررررررريبه ...........

الصغير 75 درهم
الكبير 150 درهم






صابونه القشطه

صابونه غير عن كل الصوابين اول ماتتخسلين فيها يطلع منها كريم .....مخصوصه حق التبيض والتصفيه وتوحيد البشره للوية والجسم .....خصوصا اذا كان شي خطوط في جسمج يشبهون الخوارط وانا كنت اعاني من ها الشي بس لون جسمي اتوحد مع ها الصابونه .....وبتعطيج تفتيح ولا في الاحلام ......خصوصا الكريم اللي فيها ما ايجفف البشرة .......نتيجتها خيال يابنات عن تفوتكم ........واحسن شي فيها انه يدخل في تركيبتها القشطه وبتلاحظون بروحكم ما اطلع رغوه مثل باقي الصوابين لا تطلع منها ماده كريميه تفركينها دائريه على المكان الغامق مرتين في اليوم .....واذا تبينها للوجه تستخدمينها مرتين في اليوم وبتذهلج النتيجه العجيبه
50 درهم فقط



صابونه العجايب

هاي الصابونه مخصوصه للي في ويهم حبوب وعلامات ونقط ...وخصوصا حبوب الشباب او اثار حب الشباب العلامات البنيه خصوصا اللي في ظهرهم علامات بنيه موب طايعه اتخوز مع ها الصابون الحل وقولي للحبوب باي باي .......جريبها بتخوز الحبوب المتعبه خصوصا اللي تطلع في فصل الصيف من تراكم الدهووووووون
الحل المثالي هاي الصابونه العجيبه .....وفوق ها بتعطيج بياض الاحلام
50 درهم



مسك كركمي

طبعا للي ايحبون ها الاشياء الطبيعيه كركم محضر مع خلطه المسك ومعروف المسك ايصفي البشرة والكركم اينور البشرة مصنوع في صيدليه في الهند وفوق هذا انه طبي وطبيعي تستخدمينه ثلاث مرات بالاسبوع وبتشوفين نفسج نورتي مثل اللمبه وبيخلي بشرتج بيضاء وطفوليه طريقه التحضير تاخذين ربع ملعقه صغيره وتحطين عليها نقط ماء ورد وتعجنينه وتفركين وجهج اتخلينه ربع ساعه وتغسلينه

50 درهم





كريم الايسكريم

رهههيب يابنات بنكهه الاسكريم طبعا للتبيض وتوحيد لون البشرة يصلح للي ما ايحبون ايحطون كريمات طريقه استخدامه يفرك وقت الاستخدام 20 دقيقه ويغسل ريحته ررررررررهيبه بتعيبج ...اول ما تستخدمينه بتلاحظين......اينور البشرة وطبعا احسن من خلطات البشرة المتعبة ....جربيه بيعيبج ....كل ما ابغي انزله ايخلصونه البنات معارفي ....وما ايواحيلي انزله بس الحمدالله قدرت احطلكم اياه ها المره

75 درهم




كريم العرايس

اسم على مسمى ينفع لوكان عندج حفله وتبين تبهرين الكل بنور بشرتج او تبين تستخدمينه استخدام شخصي يعطي بياض ونعومه ويشل الجلد اللي فيه اسوداد .........طبعا بتكونين منورة مثل اللمبه ...طبعا مع البيضا نعومه استخدامه يفرك وقت الاستخدام 20 دقيقه ويغسل ريحته ررررررررهيبه...ها الكريم عجيب بيعيبج
نعومه تصفيه وبياض
75 درهم





كريم السدر

من احسن كريمات الجسم اللي عليها طلب ..نعومه وبياض وتنعيم وبالاستمرار عليه ايخلي البشرة المسمرة اترد الى لونها الطبيعي الحلو .جرررررررررررربوه بيعيبكم..طبعا من الكريمات اللي تخلص لانه انا احيانا اشارك بالمعارض ...عجيب ها الكريم وفنان ومن الكريمات اللي مانقدر انودره مهما حصلنا كريمات ثانيه
طبعا طريقه الاستخدام لاستخدام 20 دقيقه ويغسل ريحته ررررررررهيبه
75درهم

كريم رومنسي
ها الكريم خاص للمتزوجين فقط ......للجذب الطرف الاخر للمساج برائحه الاسكريم والكرز......وايخليكم ريلاكس عالاخر ...هو للمساج والاسترخاء ...وريحته تعطي الاستجمام .....واي طرف من الاطرف بيعيبه الريحه سواء الرجل والا المراه .........بس غير مخصص للاكل ...مابتعرفون سر ها الكريم الا يوم بتجربونه..الصغير نفس الصورة ب 75....والكبير الحجم دبل.ب 150 درهم





مزيل الفراوله
مزيلات العرق بخلطه مطورة تبييض الابط لايوجد فيهم كيماوي يحرق الابط بالعكس يساعدون على التبييض مصنوعات من كريم يبرد الابط ولايبقع الملابس مثل باقي الامزيلات .......بتلاحظون الابط يرجع لونه الاصلي بعد الاستخدام بعد مرور اسبوع ....يصلح للرجال والنساء

35 درهم





مزيل الخزامى
مزيلات العرق بخلطه مطورة تبييض الابط لايوجد فيهم كيماوي يحرق الابط بالعكس يساعدون على التبييض مصنوعات من كريم يبرد الابط ولايبقع الملابس مثل باقي الامزيلات .......بتلاحظون الابط يرجع لونه الاصلي بعد الاستخدام بعد مرور اسبوع ....يصلح للرجال والنساء

35




تجارب البنات مع كريم نواعم

طبعا شي تجارب وايد بس انا نقلت الكم التجارب الموجوده أول انتاج لكريم نواعم سنه 2002 ..........ولين الحين حقق نجاحات ساحقه ولله الحمد وهذه صورة طلبيات الناس مع صورهم........اذا عندج حب شباب وبشرة غير صافيه وتعبتي من كثر المنتجات اللي ما تيب نتيجه مالج غير كريم نواعم...مضمون ...


طبعا كريم نواعم كلكم اتعرفونه الحمدالله

ايبيبيض وايخوز البقع البنيه والنمش واثار الحبوب ويسكررررررررر المسامات ويبيض البشررررررررررة وغني عن التعريف
الصغير 75 درهم

الكبير 150 درهم اللي في الصوره الكبير





واهنيه تجارب البنات مع كريم نواعم اللي باللون البنفسجي

التجارب يبتهم من ها الوصله للتاكد
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=122751

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة latti 
الصراحة كريم نواعم وااايد رووعه ..
سابقا كنت اعاني من حبوب في يـبهه ,, بس بعد ما استعملت كريم نواعم
ويهي صار شي ثاني .. اول ما طلعت لي الحبوب قبل ما استعمل الكريم كانت تعورني ..
بس بعد ما قمت استعمل الكريم حسيت بفرق اولها انه ما في الم وثانيا جفف الحبووب ..
وبدى يصفي لي اليـبهه .. والويه الحمدلله صار في تحسن كبيـــر ..
ومرات استخدم الكريم الوري الجنسنق .. حسيته حلو بعد عالبشره ..
انصحكم فيه يا بنــات لانه صدق صدق صدق فظييييعععععع ..
ومشكورة اختي لانج نقذتي ويهي من الحبوب اللي كنت اعاني منها ..
وان شاء الله ما يكون هذا آخر استعمال ..
وربي يوفقج .. وبارك لج في تجاااارتـــــج .. 

إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ^ريـم القوافـي^ 
مرحباااا راعية دبي 

انا صارلي اسبوع تقريبا استخدم كريم نواعم ومرتاحه على استخدامه الحمدالله

انا مافيني حبوب في ويهي ,,, بس بقع بنيه صغااار وحسيت انهن فتحن شوي الحمدالله

وانا قلت هب كاتبه تجربتيه الا يوم احس بالفرق والحمدالله حسيت وبتم استخدمه وانشالله انه يفيدني اكثر واكثر

مشكووورة راعية دبي ,,, فديتها لبت طلبيه بسرررعه لني كنت مستعيله عليه 

الصرااحه اللي يتعامل معاج هب خسرااان في ذمتيه 



إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ***** Baby 
لا تفوتوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون الكريم الرهيب يا بنات 




إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة BntZayed 
بصراحه....رووووووووووووعه صدق يصفي البشره و يحليها...

و الله يوفقج ... 



إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تاتو7 
تسلمييييييييييييييييييين ختيه فديتج على الصابونه والكريم الصراحه جناااااااااان اول يوم استعملته مافي شي فشوي ياني احباط عقب ثاني يوم اللي هو الحين المسا بصرااحع حسيت في فرق يبيض ما شاء الله يعني اسبوع اسبوعين على هالحاله بكون صينيه خخخخخ ماشا ء الله عليج ذووق مشكورة على الاهداء...بس ايدي مابين فيها بس ويهي بس ان شاء الله انا متامله خير ربي يوفقج ويزيدج من رزقه
تاتو7 


هذه الرساله طرشتها للغاليه راعية دبي..
تعالي انا مادريت عنكريم نواعم عبالي للسمر حيل وانا فيني بقع حب شباب والله ريلي بيذبحني كل يوم اخذ شي بشوف الميزانيه والله كريم بس بصراحه وصلتني خلال يومين ماشاء الله عليها وغير الهديه ربي يحفظج ويزيدج من نعيمه بس انا عيبتني الصابونه ابرتقاليه اكثر واكثر بس حبيت اتخبرج بعد الكريم الصيني يشل اثار الحبوب؟؟؟؟ 




إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ..الأماكن.. 
طلبيتي وصلت لي .. ومشكوووووووووووووووووووووووره الغلا بصراحه الكرتون راقي ومشكوره عالهديه ^____^


اليوم ببدا استخدمه 





إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة M-S 
مشكوووره يا راعية دبي
اليوم وصلت لي الطلبيه ^_^
وتسلمين ع الهديه الحلوه





إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبيض..و..أسود 
صارلي شهر تقريبا وانا استخدم كريم نواعم ..
والحمدلله من اول اسبوع حسيت بالنتايج ..
بدت الحبوب اللي بويهي تقل .. ولون بشرتي صار افتح شوي من قبل ..
والحمدلله الكل لاحظ الفرق ..
بس تمت حبوب نوعا ما قليله ... وان شاءالله تختفي مع الايام ..

وبصراحه كنت متخوفه اشتري الكريم قبل .. بس والله اني ماندمت لاني اشتريته 
بالعكس قلت ويني عنه من زماااان ..

وتسلمين يالغاليه .. 



إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فوعة العين 
صدق والله الكريم ما يتفوت

رهيب بمعني الكلمة

ووايد تحسن ويهي من الحب 
يزاج الله خير راعية دبي

في انتظار الطلبية اليديده 







تجارب البنات
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أسرار111 
تسلمين غناتي
حبيت اشكرج على كريم جولد وصلني قبل اسبوع وما حبيت احط رد في موضعج لحد ما اجربه
بصراحة خلال اسبوع لاحظت ان مسامات ويهي اتسكرت في البداية المسامات عادية مب واسعة كثير بس كنت احس ويهي بسرعة يدهن ويخرب لي الميكب بعد الاستعمال المسامات ضاقت وعالعيد الكل سالني شو نوع كريم الاساس والبودر اللي حطيته في مكياجج لكن استغربو لما خبرتهن اني استعملت كريم جولد
ربي يوفقج ويبارك لج في رزقج 



إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام سيف 
بصراحه انا طلبت منه غرشتين لبنت صديقتي ام هادف ودمها كل ما تشوفين تقولي اشكرج لانج طلبتي لها من هالزيت لبنتي وشعر البنت حاليا احسن بوايد من قبل .... 




إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة dxb_moon 
السلام عليج الغاليه

اشحالج عساج بخير

حبيت اشكرج على صابونه الكبريت

لانها يابت نتيجه روعه ويايه

انا خذتها من عندج تقريبا من اسبوع وشي 

واستخدمها مره وحده والنتيجه

1. الرووس السوداء اختفت " كانن يطلع لي وعقب يسون حفر في ويهي "
2. الحبوب الصغار تقشرن واختفن
3. واحلى شي انه آثار البقع البنيه بدا يختفي

يزاج الله الف خير دوم باخذ من عندج انا خذت الاغراض وما كنت اتوقع انه النتيجه بتكون جيه..

مشكورة والله 





إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة lezy 
هلا أختي راعية دبي....

في البداية حابه أشكرج على الكريم الصيني مع الصابونة اللي خذيتهم منج قبل فترة بصراحة وااااااااايد عجبتني النتيجة بشرة صافية وفاتحة حتى الحفر اللي كانت بويهي من آثار حب الشباب تحسنت بشكل كبير وكل أهلي لاحظوا هالتحسن ، وكل يوم ما شاء الله أشوف شرتي تحلى أكثر وأكثر.

أشكرج أختي من كل قلبي ويزاج الله ألف خير، وانتظر وصول طلبيتي الثانية اللي طلبتها منج. 



إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فطامي fm 


هلا اختي مشكوره وايد على الاغراض وصلت جزاك الله خير واتمنى انه يدوم تواصلنا 
الله يبارك لك في تاجرتك ويفتح لك ابواب الرزق ان شاءالله 




إقتباس:
الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كاشخه 2007 



يسلموا ياالغلا وصلان الاغرااض 


ويعطيج العاافيه ^^

----------


## ام سمسمة

بسرعه ابا اطلب

----------


## راعية_دبي

> بسرعه ابا اطلب



ان شاء الله 

 :Smile:

----------


## um suheel

مووووفقه الغلاااا

----------


## ام سيف وشيخه

يتوفيج اختيه

----------


## تراثنا الغالي

لا اله الا الله عدد ما كان وعدد ما يكون وعدد الحركات والسكون

----------


## أم مطر

بالتوفيق حبيبتي

----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## أم شيخوو123

مووووفقه

----------


## ثلوج الصيف

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## AL WAFA

اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم

إني أسألك نعمة دائمــة
تفيض بها خيراتــــــــك
وتتوسع بها أرزاقـــــك
وتتضاعف بها بركاتــك
وتزيد بها أفضــــــــالك

وأعــــــــــــــــــــــوذ بك

من أن تزول عني نعمـك
وتنقص عني خيراتـــــك
وتنقطع عني أرزاقــــــك
وتنتهي عني بركاتــــــك
وتذهب عني أفضالــــــك

----------


## %~ ورد جوري ~%

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## mazyo0nh



----------


## راعية_دبي

صباح الخيررررررررر

----------


## طبعي شموخي

بالتوفيق عزيزتي

----------


## ام عبدالرحمن1

بالتوفيييق

----------


## راعية_دبي

ياهلا والله

----------


## سوارة

ســـــبحان الله وبحمده ... ســــبحان الله العظيم

----------


## راعية_دبي

هلا والله

----------


## راعية_دبي

هلا والله

----------


## راعية_دبي

صباح الخيرررررررررر

----------


## راعية_دبي

هلالالالالالالالالالالالالا

----------


## راعية_دبي

يامرحبا الساع

----------


## راعية_دبي

ياهلالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

----------


## rozee

اللهم لك الحمد أنت نور السموات والأرض ، ولك الحمد أنت قيام
السموات والأرض ولك الحمد أنت رب السموات والأرض ومن
فيهن أنت الحق ، ووعدك الحق ، وقولك الحق ، اللهم لك
أسلمت وبك آمنت ، وعليك توكلت ، وإليك أنبت ، وبك خاصمت 
وإليك حاكمت ، فاغفر لي ما قدمت وأخرت وأسررت وأعلنت 
أنت إلهي ، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## راعية_دبي

هلالالالالالالالالالالا

----------


## راعية_دبي

صباح الخيرررررررررررر

----------


## راعية_دبي

^___________^

----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي

مرحب الساااااااع

----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي

هلالالالالالالالالالالالالا

----------


## راعية_دبي

صباح الخيرررررررر

----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## الروآسي

’،

موفـ ق ــه / ح ـبيبتي
وربي يرزقج من فضله
 ...............................  :Smile:   




’،

----------


## ونه ألم



----------


## Candle

بالتوفييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييق

----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## بحر الهواجس

ربي يوفقج الغلا

----------


## ريماس $

بصراااحه .... كل منتجاااات روووعه .... وانا دائما اخذ منها بنات روووعه .. بالتوفيق فديتج

----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## بنت الوفا

:55: استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله  :55:  
 :55:  اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام  :55: 
 :55:  لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير :55:  
 :55:  لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن :55:  
 :55:  اللهم لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد :55:  
 :55:  سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر

----------


## بنت الوفا

:55: استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله  :55:  
 :55:  اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام  :55: 
 :55:  لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير :55:  
 :55:  لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن :55:  
 :55:  اللهم لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد :55:  
 :55:  سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر

----------


## راعية_دبي

عيدكم مبارك

----------


## راعية_دبي

كل عام وانتو بخير

----------


## راعية_دبي

هلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

----------


## راعية_دبي

كل عام وانتو بخير

----------


## جـورية العين

ربي يوفقج

----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## تقى222

موفقة

----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## mrs.ad

والله احترت شو اطلب لوول ...
انا تطلع لي بين فتره وفتره حبوب +فيني اثار حبوب للاسف بس هب وايد...
واحس ان ويهي باهت ودهني  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 
بشو تنصحيني ؟؟؟؟

----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي

ياهلالالا وغلالالالالالالالالالا

----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي

هلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي

ياهلالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## &&شما&&

موفقه انشالله

----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## بنت الشامسي@

*بالتوفيييق أختي*

----------


## راعية_دبي

ياهلا ومسهلا

----------


## بنت القمزي

مووووفقه

----------


## أم حمـد .

الله يوفقج غآليتي

----------


## راعية_دبي

ياهلا ومسهلا

----------


## راعية_دبي

هلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

----------


## راعية_دبي

ياهلا والله

----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي

ياهلا ومسهلا

----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي

اهلا وسهلا

----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## X.أم يعقوب.X

موفقه ^^

----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي

هلا والله

----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## (ا)(ح)(ب)(ك)

موفقه ..=]

----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي

هلالالالالالالالالالالا

----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## Bint Al Ali

:Astaghfor: 

 :Astaghfor: 

 :Astaghfor: 

 :Astaghfor:

----------


## راعية_دبي

اهلا وسهلا

----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي

ياهلا ومرحبا

----------


## إنتصار

موفقه إ شاء الله

----------


## راعية_دبي

ياهلا ومرحبا

----------


## راعية_دبي

صباح الخيررررررررررر

----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي

ياهلالالالالالالالالالالالالا

----------


## راعية_دبي

صباح الخيررررررررررر

----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي

هلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

----------


## غلا الهمس

بالتوفيق الغالية

----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي

ياهلالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي

ياهلالالالالالالالالالالا

----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## جرح وحداوي

بالتوفيق ان شااء الله..

----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## راعية_دبي



----------


## روعة غلا

كيف الطلب ... للسعودية ؟
ممكن التفاصيل ؟
مشكوووره

----------


## روعة غلا

كيف الطلب ... للسعودية ؟
ممكن التفاصيل ؟
مشكوووره

----------


## روعة غلا

كيف الطلب ... للسعودية ؟
ممكن التفاصيل ؟
مشكوووره

----------


## Um_Aboodi

Uppppppp

----------


## عطر الشيوخ

اختي كيف اقدر اتواصل وياج

----------

